
Why Teen Girls Aren't Using IUDs - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/02/why-teen-girls-arent-using-iuds/385412/?single_page=true
======
PaulHoule
My wife is highly satisfied with her IUD. You can get it installed and then it
works for ten years without any trouble. You don't need to put condoms on
(which do diminish sensation) at an awkward moment. You don't have to remember
to take pills (with side effects) or to insert a cervical cap. You just have
sex when you like and don't think about birth control.

However, the IUD works best in the case of mutually monogamous relationships.
Even if she was loyal but I was screwing around, that would greatly increase
her chances of painful and serious complications since she'd be exposed to a
much wider microbiome of things I bring home.

We had a friend who has had a somewhat disorganized sex life involving
multiple terminations of unwanted pregnancies with different partners and she
got an IUD after hearing our glowing testimonials.

Not long after it got infected; there was not any permanent damage but it was
an unpleasant experience and it deprived her from what is otherwise one of the
best forms of birth control.

I can't say for sure that her disorganized sex life led to her IUD failure,
but I'd be concerned that young women who are practicing something in the
spectrum between casual sex and serial monogamy with boys that are doing the
same won't have as good results as committed couples do.

